# Problem bei Erstellung von XML(JDOM)



## razu77 (8. Dez 2005)

Hallo,

habe ein kleines Problem. Ich möchte eine XML datei erstellen.
Beim ausführen bekomme ich die Meldung: *The Content already has an existing parent "root"*

Der Code(bis jetzt nur ein Testbeispiel) sieht so aus:


```
Element root = new Element("root");
Document myDocument = new Document(root);
		
		
Element carElement = new Element("car");
						
root.addContent(carElement);
		
Element make = new Element("make");
make.addContent("Toyota");
carElement.addContent(make);
		
Element model = new Element("model");
model.addContent("Celica");
carElement.addContent(model);

//bis hierhin funktioniert es!
root.addContent(carElement);
	
make.addContent("Nissan");
carElement.addContent(make);
		
model.addContent("Primera");
carElement.addContent(model);
```

Wie bekomme ich mehrere Elemente unter root hin?


----------



## Roar (8. Dez 2005)

warum willst du den carElement knoten dem root zweimal hinzufügen :? das geht natürlich nicht...


----------



## razu77 (8. Dez 2005)

Es muss ja nicht dasselbe Element sein. Doch es muss doch möglich sein
einen Knoten zu erstellen der mehrfach vorkommt(zumindest der Name), wie ich es ihn vielen Beispielen auch schon
gesehen habe. Und auch unter root.

Ich glaube man muss das Element einfach neu erzeugen ...?


----------



## Roar (8. Dez 2005)

razu77 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Es muss ja nicht dasselbe Element sein.


ist es aber :?


> Ich glaube man muss das Element einfach neu erzeugen ...?


ja


----------

